# Where do you keep your cage



## mighty2571 (Oct 25, 2018)

Hi, I'm just curious where everyone keep their bird cages in their home?

Currently I have one in the living room where we are all the times, and one in the spare room (I was using it as a quarantine room) but I'm thinking of just moving everyone into the spare room , this way I can close the door and give the bird some free out of the cage time and let them fly around in the room without having to worry about the rest of the house, and also my cats who really have not shown any interest in the birds at all but I'm sure once they start flying around they may or will decide to want to chase them.


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Mine have their own bedroom that has a bed and desk so I can work on whatever in there while they are out and about. If I have to spend a longer period of time in the living room though I'll bring their cage in there with me.


----------



## sweettreat (Jan 3, 2014)

Mine are in the spare bedroom. It's where i play music and sew. Plus we have a wood stove for heat and a cat who love to eat. 
I do like to rearrange the room a lot. The room has a north facing window and an east facing window. So as the sun changes during the year, I rearrange the cages so the birds get the benefit of as much sunlight as possible with out the drafts. Right now both cages are on the west wall as the sun is getting more south every day.
I can't leave them to fly free during the day. I wouldn't have a home left. It would be in little piles of kindling.


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

My guys are in my bedroom because I spend the most time in there. Also, since I'm a college student, I live with a roommate and she has a cat who roams the rest of the apartment


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

As you can see, there is no right or wrong place to keep the cage . As long as it’s not in an area which is always drafty or in direct sunlight. 

Ideally, the bird(s) should be in a room or area of the house where they don’t feel isolated, and can see the humans and activity. But if there are predatory animals interested in the birds, then they are best kept in a room or area where they are safest. It all depends on the individual household .


----------



## eldritchrex (Jan 9, 2015)

Angel's cage is in my bedroom. It used to be in the living room because there was a tv there, and I would always put him in my bedroom at night so he can sleep because my family is filled with night owls. 

Now that I have a tv, he usually stays in my room, which is good because sometimes a cat likes to get into our apartment. He gets visitors while I'm at work.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I have all eight of my budgies a room of their own.
They have two Prevue Hendryx F050 Flight Cages and have out-of-cage time all day as the room is completely bird safe.
The budgies sleep in the cages at night, and I always close the cage doors and cover the cages.

All three of my lovebirds are in a second spare room of their own.
They have two Prevue Hendrys F040 Flight Cages and have out-of-cage time all day as the room is completely bird safe.
The lovebirds sleep in the cages at night, and I always close the doors and cover the cages.

I'm in and out of both rooms multiple times during the day and spend time with both the budgies and lovebirds regularly and consistently.

This arrangement works best for me as I have two energetic shelties both of which would think anything flying was a toy.  
Neither of my dogs are ever allowed in the "bird section" of our house. *


----------



## Jesska (Apr 24, 2018)

Kowhai's cage is in the office as no one is in there during bedtime, but he roams the house freely during the day. He's got bird trees and toys and branches scattered all over the house and one in each room (except the kitchen). :>


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

All of my birds are in "The Crazy Bird Room", which is just for them! 

And then there's Candy, who doesn't get along with any other bird (But becomes best friends with any human!) and we keep her in the most awkward place ever...my dining room table. I hate it, but she LOVES it!! We don't have any other safe place for her, so there she is. LOL.


----------

